# Terrible AndroMass Solo Log



## jtterrible (Jun 6, 2011)

I am running a log on the AM forums already and was asked to post here as well. I am not a regular here yet, but once I get a feel for the boards I probably will become one. I will be running AM solo, it is my first ph, for 4 weeks. My PCT is going to be the TRS stack. 

I am 25, 180lbs, and around 13-15%bf according to calipers.

In addition to lifting I will be doing some cardio and sprints daily.

Diet will be a 40%/40%/20% macro roughly 4000 calories from food. I am getting the Anabolic cookbook so that should help with my food intake. 

June 5th - 


> This morning's events:
> 
> 9:00am - 3 caps of AM, and 2 caps of Magnesium Creatine Chelate
> 
> ...



and today so far - 



> 8am - 3 caps AM, 2 caps MCC, and 1 smoothie like the one above.
> 
> I worked out later than I wanted this morning because I wanted to try something..
> 
> ...


----------



## ryansm (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the log bud!


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 6, 2011)

anytime


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 6, 2011)

although I doubt they will trust me because I just popped up here and they haven't been on the other board.. oh well..


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 6, 2011)

following


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 6, 2011)

Packers6211 here and on board. Hope it goes well brother, I'm about to log Androlean, Androhard, Liver Juice, along with APS Creatine nitrate, Mesomorph, and Xtend's BCAA! Then follow it up with phytoserms 347!


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 6, 2011)

Im in for this bro.

Packers is that you?? Right on bro, good to have you here : )


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 7, 2011)

4:20pm - PB&J, 2 cups of 2% milk

7:30pm - 1 large marinated chicken breast, and 2 PB & J

____________________________________________________

8am - 3 caps of AM and 2 caps of MCC

8:30 - muscle juice protein shake


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2011)

What was your diet before the cycle?


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> What was your diet before the cycle?



umm.. I ate food?.. there wasn't much structure.. I just ate when I was hungry.. used protein shakes as well.. I'm not being super strict on cycle.. just a general feel.. I want to make sure I eat enough


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 7, 2011)

10:30 - Workout

DB pullover -
10 reps with 40lbs
2 sets of 8 reps with 50lbs
2 sets of 6 reps with 60lbs
Close Grip Pulldown - 
5x6 - 130lbs
Wide Grip Cable Row -
5x6 - 130lbs
Reverse Flyes -
5x5 - 110lbs
DB Rows -
5x5 - 50lbs
Squats (weak legs due to previous injury so laugh if you must) - 
5x5 - 170lbs (final rep I upped it to 190lbs)
Single Leg Hamcurls (solely because I wanted to try out the gym's new machine )
5x6 - 120lbs 
Shrugs - 
5x5 65lbs
12:15am - Workout concluded with 5 mins walking

1:30am - FOOD
1lbs bacon
2 strawberry strudels(I was craving sugar like crazy.)
1 shake with a full serving of Muscle juice and Milk
2 cups of 2% milk(I had a large glass with my strudel)

I've really been upping my water.. mainly because I've been sweating like a pig..and I've been thirsty as a result.. This workout was good, but I wasn't as aggressive as yesterday, but it was pretty aggressive. I brought a sweat towel with me.. it was drenched when I left as well as all of my underarmor.. I had to peel it off of me..


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> umm.. I ate food?.. there wasn't much structure.. I just ate when I was hungry.. used protein shakes as well.. I'm not being super strict on cycle.. just a general feel.. I want to make sure I eat enough



my point is if you take AM or not you will gain weight now that your diet is in check. So your log is moot.


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 7, 2011)

I ate enough before to gain.. and the diet on cycle isn't really super in check.. it's in more of a balance.. but I haven't really upped my food intake too much compared to what I normally eat. Precycle I worked natty to drop fat and recomp which I successfully did.. I went from 20%bf to around 13%bf now.. after the looks of it made me happy I weighed in at 165 I have been gaining steady since then.. at the start of the cycle I was 180lbs.. 

so take it or leave it at that. I think my log will still show AM's effectiveness, or lack thereof if that is the case, although this being my first PH I can't compare to anything. 

On another note I am feeling extremely sensitive to heat.. I am sweating at moderately high temps.. and I am comfortable at temps such as 60F it's strange.. I start sweating at 65-70F not sure if it's related.. just trying to post what is goin on


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> I ate enough before to gain.. and the diet on cycle isn't really super in check.. it's in more of a balance.. but I haven't really upped my food intake too much compared to what I normally eat. Precycle I worked natty to drop fat and recomp which I successfully did.. I went from 20%bf to around 13%bf now.. after the looks of it made me happy I weighed in at 165 I have been gaining steady since then.. at the start of the cycle I was 180lbs..
> 
> so take it or leave it at that. I think my log will still show AM's effectiveness, or lack thereof if that is the case, although this being my first PH I can't compare to anything.
> 
> On another note I am feeling extremely sensitive to heat.. I am sweating at moderately high temps.. and I am comfortable at temps such as 60F it's strange.. I start sweating at 65-70F not sure if it's related.. just trying to post what is goin on



Fair enough. But I see so many logs where people start a product "and" start their diet at the same time. What do you think will happen? They get results and attribute it to the product. Understand?


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Fair enough. But I see so many logs where people start a product "and" start their diet at the same time. What do you think will happen? They get results and attribute it to the product. Understand?



I understand what you mean  and I know how that works.. so many people go on the boards and want to know which PH will make them huge.. and get frustrated when people tell them to eat and don't just give them a product name.. I usually just push some of the appetite stims that are on the market.. that way they get to satisfy their need to buy something and they will gain a bunch..

I guess I should've made my history more clear at the start of my log.. lol..


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 7, 2011)

2:00pm - 3 caps AM

3:00pm - 2 caps MCC


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah bro it's me haha I actually had an account here before the others, but couldn't figure out how to change my user id so gave up on that!


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 7, 2011)

No laughing here brother I know what it's like to have an injury and bounce back trying hard to get back to where you use to be. Nice workout routine there.


----------



## JMRQ (Jun 7, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> *4:20*pm - PB&J, 2 cups of 2% milk



Are you trying to tell us something here ???


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 7, 2011)

lolol no I didn't even catch that until you pointed that out  

6:00pm - 2 PB&J with 2 cups of 2%milk


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Fair enough. But I see so many logs where people start a product "and" start their diet at the same time. What do you think will happen? They get results and attribute it to the product. Understand?



True, but even someone who changes their diet isn't going to gain 11 lbs. in 2 weeks, unless they were depleted.


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 7, 2011)

It seems almost common across the boards to see an increase in weight and then finally strength a week or 2 into andromass.


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 8, 2011)

I haven't been able to weigh in yet.. I am hoping to on friday, but not sure if I will have access to a scale.

9:30am - 3 Caps AM, 2 Caps MCC, I also take a multi with this every morning I just don't say that.. 

10:30am - 1/2 serving milk shake

I felt like shit this morning after sleeping later than I wanted.. I forgot to set my alarm lol.. but after I got up and took my AM and MCC I didn't want any food or drink.. I downed a bottle of water.. still felt ill.. sat around and I am finally getting to the point where nutrition sounds good.. I'm easing into it with this shake..


----------



## ryansm (Jun 8, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Fair enough. But I see so many logs where people start a product "and" start their diet at the same time. What do you think will happen? They get results and attribute it to the product. Understand?





jtterrible said:


> I weighed in at 165 I have been gaining steady since then.. at the start of the cycle I was 180lbs..



sounds to me he was eating enough to gain 15 pounds before getting on AM, so he certainly didn't "start" his diet with the "start" of the cycle.


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 8, 2011)

ryansm said:


> sounds to me he was eating enough to gain 15 pounds before getting on AM, so he certainly didn't "start" his diet with the "start" of the cycle.



I really feel the quantity made a massive difference.. because prior to the cycle I ate like shit.. I ate what I wanted whenever.. I gained the weight.. and my body just processed it.. it was some healthy stuff and some junk.. but I just ate less to put on weight with little fat.. when I was cutting I just ate less.. I still ate shit.. I cut my bf% to 13.. and I'm still 13% now.. but now I'm on cycle and I'll be eating healthy now... so far.. I hate it.. I am craving sugar and sat. fats like crazy... I hoping it passes

12:00pm apple

2:00pm - 2 tuna sammiches.. I'm still hungry though.. so I'll be adding more to this..

3:15pm - Muscle juice Shake with 1/2 serving

3:30pm - 3 caps of AM, and 2 MCC I have to work at 4 so I won't be eating until after that..


----------



## OutWhey (Jun 8, 2011)

SOunds like your doing well and have a good game plan. Curious to know about the products. Are you using a cycle support? If not, strongly consider n2guard. It has everything in one serving and you save a lot of money in the long run. Very convinent.


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 8, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> SOunds like your doing well and have a good game plan. Curious to know about the products. Are you using a cycle support? If not, strongly consider n2guard. It has everything in one serving and you save a lot of money in the long run. Very convinent.



I am not using a cycle support because it's non-methyl so I figured I'd be fine with BP and other sides  ... actually I was looking into N2guard and Bridge as supps for later on if I run other things.. but I'm pretty set until then  I would use N2guard as a multi, but that's high priced for that use...


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 8, 2011)

9:00pm - NOM NOM NOM 
 1 apple
 1 muscle juice shake 1/2 serving
 2 sloppy joes
 1 powerade
 4oz of sun chips


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 8, 2011)

Really good details in this log, im digging it.


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 9, 2011)

8:00am - 3 caps AM, 2 Caps MCC

10:20am - I woke up and went to the gym... freakin alarm.. I didn't have time to eat. When I got to the gym my triceps were really sore and tired. I'm not sure why, but it affected my lifts

DB raises - 5x5 35lbs
tricep pushdown - 5x5 70lbs
Hammer Press - 5x5 180lbs just cuz this was new and decided to try it
DB press - 45lbs
Skull crushers - 5x5 75lbs
Close grip bench - 5x5 135lbs

1:00pm - food
1 apple
1 muscle juice shake 1/2 serving
2 sloppy joes
1 powerade
6oz of sun chips


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 9, 2011)

whenn you said u were alrerady logging somewhere else i was curious if you took "before" pics to set next to "after" or if you logged your 1rm on the lifts that you'd preform again at the end of the experiment? am does need a good solo log though, its nice to follow but even better to have black and white before & after thanks 4 logging


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 9, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> whenn you said u were alrerady logging somewhere else i was curious if you took "before" pics to set next to "after" or if you logged your 1rm on the lifts that you'd preform again at the end of the experiment? am does need a good solo log though, its nice to follow but even better to have black and white before & after thanks 4 logging



I have a before pic and I can get an after pic post AM.. so yea I can throw those up following the log


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 9, 2011)

2:53pm - 3 caps of AM, 2 MCC


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 9, 2011)

cool, well worth the effort if you wanna help them out, the better the log the better the response, and seeing is believing, hope you enjoy it



jtterrible said:


> I have a before pic and I can get an after pic post AM.. so yea I can throw those up following the log


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 9, 2011)

9:00pm - 1/2lb of Beef, 1/2lb of hashbrowns


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice workout bro. Have you noticed any sides as of yet?



jtterrible said:


> 8:00am - 3 caps AM, 2 Caps MCC
> 
> 10:20am - I woke up and went to the gym... freakin alarm.. I didn't have time to eat. When I got to the gym my triceps were really sore and tired. I'm not sure why, but it affected my lifts
> 
> ...


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 10, 2011)

umm I had burning pisss when I was taking in less water.. other than that there really hasn't been any negatives


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 10, 2011)

10:40am - I popped 3 combustion pills because I got a sample and I figured I'd try it as a pre-workout. I am glad I did this. Amazing focused energy. I will be grabbing a bottle of this.

11:30am - leg day workout 

before I list the lifts I want to say I am very surprised today. I am not sore anywhere from this week, and with my legs I pushed more weight then I have ever. If my legs don't get sore for work tonight I will be impressed. My legs are weak due to a lower ab wall strain that I recovered from.. I could do Deadlifts or Squats without a shooting pain. It's gone now and I'm playing catch up.

Squat - 5x5 250lbs
Hamstring Curls - 5x5 120lbs
Leg Press - 5x5 380lbs, that's without the sleds weight because I'm not sure what it is.
Traveling Lunges - 2x10 45lbs

our gym isn't set up right and 2 of the leg machines are broke.. so no calf raises because of the way the press is set up and lack of safe things to stand on to do them with a bar. so I will need to improvise with this.. when I begin hill sprints I should be compensating.

12:40pm - conclusion of workout with walking for 5 min.

1:00pm - 3caps AM, 1/2 serving muscle juice shake, I need to restock on foods again..


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 10, 2011)

couldn't do Squats or Deadlifts** it won't let me edit the post.. so..


----------



## ryansm (Jun 10, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> cool, well worth the effort if you wanna help them out, the better the log the better the response, and seeing is believing, hope you enjoy it



We appreciate all feedback, thus allowing as many possible scenarios as possible. Pics are great, but not always truthful either which is why we are not discriminating. In fact shoot me a PM and I can give you a deal on AndroMass if you are interested.


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 11, 2011)

4:30pm - ate 3 chicken tenders

7:30 - ate a burrito and 1oz of Doritos

2:00am got home from work..

Yesterday I wasn't very hungry.. and this morning I'm not hungry at all.. I'm not sure why.. this sucks.. I was told my hunger would go up, not down..


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 11, 2011)

11:56am bowl of corn chex


----------



## ryansm (Jun 11, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> 4:30pm - ate 3 chicken tenders
> 
> 7:30 - ate a burrito and 1oz of Doritos
> 
> ...



Some people actually lose appetite on cycle. You have to cram it in.


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 11, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Some people actually lose appetite on cycle. You have to cram it in.



isn't that usually due to liver stress?.. but this is non methyl.. and it's annoying.. I shouldn't have to feel ill from eating on something I was told that would help me eat more as well as increase my gains.. libido is not here either.. both of which weren't supposed to happen


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 11, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> isn't that usually due to liver stress?.. but this is non methyl.. and it's annoying.. I shouldn't have to feel ill from eating on something I was told that would help me eat more as well as increase my gains.. libido is not here either.. both of which weren't supposed to happen



It seems pretty variable with Andromass.  Honestly, it's the 1-test conversion from the 1-DHEA.


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 12, 2011)

if I would've known this ahead of time... I could've grabbed an appetite stim..

So I have been eating shitty, but at least I'm eating..

3:00pm - 2 slices of pizza, 2 oatmeal monster cookies

7:40pm - 1/3lb cheeseburger

2:00am - the Tremendous 12 at perkins, I was starving after work 

8:00am - 3 caps AM, 2 caps MCC

12:00pm - 2 slices of pizza 3 cookies

my rationale here is that after consuming junk my body will want healthy stuff again. I think that's what happened before. I was disgusted by the thought of veggies, chicken breast, tuna.. stuff that is good normally just made me feel ill.. the junk seems to help.. so I'll see.. all else fails I can cut it later.

My apologies to the PP reps. I didn't mean to get angry over the stuff, and I shouldn't really be blaming AM. My body is weird sometimes.. The last time I tried eating healthy the same thing happened except I gained a bunch of fat.. then when I went back to eating crap I lost the fat.. so I'm not sure what is up with it.. aggression is up


----------



## ryansm (Jun 12, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> isn't that usually due to liver stress?.. but this is non methyl.. and it's annoying.. I shouldn't have to feel ill from eating on something I was told that would help me eat more as well as increase my gains.. libido is not here either.. both of which weren't supposed to happen



Not it's not, it can be but not always. I have a hard time with this as well. Also with the libido, like BBG said it is the 1-dhea, it happens to just about everyone who runs it (1-test). The 4-dhea should help counteract this, but some are very sensitive to certain hormones, and it appears you are to 1-dhea. 1-test can also cause a lack of appetite.


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 12, 2011)

7:30pm - 1lb dbl cheese burger and an apple turnover


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 13, 2011)

2:00am - 4 oreos 2 cups milk.. And a bite of left over cheesecake.

2:20am - vomitted up stomach contents.. Cheesecake must have been bad...


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 13, 2011)

8:00am -  3 caps AM


----------



## ryansm (Jun 13, 2011)

What is your weight?


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 13, 2011)

I will weigh in tonight after work at anytime fitness. so if you are up at like 2 then you'll get it sooner 

11:30am - workout

Bench - 5x5 175lbs
DB concentration curls - 5x5 40lbs-55lbs
Machine Flyes - 5x5 140lbs
Straight Bar Curls - 12, 10, 8, 6, 4 started at 65lbs +5 eat set and at 85 I went beyond fail
Dips - 2x10

1:30pm - workout done

1:40pm - 3 caps AM, a 1/2 serving muscle juice shake

I feel good today.. my mood keeps fluctuating though.. it's weird.. I get depressed.. and angry.. then happy and in an awesome mood.. not sure what's up.. 

I feel like I look bigger and fuller in the mirror.


----------



## 258884 (Jun 13, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> if I would've known this ahead of time... I could've grabbed an appetite stim..
> 
> So I have been eating shitty, but at least I'm eating..
> 
> ...


 

Imagine all the pizza pies/ cheeseburgers and cookies you could eat if you had known you would need an appettite stimulant.  Honestly.....I can't believe your not getting bashed for the terrible diet to go along with the terrible log.

Best of luck to you....but you may want to get the diet in check b4 plunking down 2 bills for OTC products.


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 13, 2011)

258884 said:


> Imagine all the pizza pies/ cheeseburgers and cookies you could eat if you had known you would need an appettite stimulant.  Honestly.....I can't believe your not getting bashed for the terrible diet to go along with the terrible log.
> 
> Best of luck to you....but you may want to get the diet in check b4 plunking down 2 bills for OTC products.



well.. tbh.. if the healthy food doesn't make me hungry..then I have no choice.. eating just to eat doesn't work well for me.. I'll throw that up.. resulting in 0 cals.. so I can dirty bulk and cut and end up ahead.. and besides.. it's more about quantity.. I'm not eating a shitton of food period..


----------



## independent (Jun 13, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> well.. tbh.. if the healthy food doesn't make me hungry..then I have no choice.. eating just to eat doesn't work well for me.. I'll throw that up.. resulting in 0 cals.. so I can dirty bulk and cut and end up ahead.. and besides.. it's more about quantity.. I'm not eating a shitton of food period..



This is why real gear is better. At least you know what youre taking.


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 13, 2011)

Well.. I have my 2 days off for the week tomorrow and the next day.. I will make some healthier stuff to bring with to work.. I just hope my appetite stays up.. 

Would taking an AI work to keep appetite up by preventing more of the test from converting?


----------



## independent (Jun 13, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> Well.. I have my 2 days off for the week tomorrow and the next day.. I will make some healthier stuff to bring with to work.. I just hope my appetite stays up..
> 
> Would taking an AI work to keep appetite up by preventing more of the test from converting?



converting to what?


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 13, 2011)

Well.. Because I am responding strongly to the 1-test which is dht derived.. It doesnt convert to estro.. While normal test does.. So an AI would help to balance it.. I have erase on hand.. I was going to use it post cycle though...


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> Well.. Because I am responding strongly to the 1-test which is dht derived.. It doesnt convert to estro.. While normal test does.. So an AI would help to balance it.. I have erase on hand.. I was going to use it post cycle though...



An AI shouldn't be needed.  Run it at the lowest effective dose, then taper up and see if your appetite returns.

IMO, start using a lot of liquid nutrition.


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 13, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> An AI shouldn't be needed.  Run it at the lowest effective dose, then taper up and see if your appetite returns.
> 
> IMO, start using a lot of liquid nutrition.



Well I shouldnt be losing my appetite either  ..i took 2 before work.. At around 3pm. And right now I am on break.. Starving.. Lol... Not sure if it is related.. But a 12" sub with all the veggies except tomatoes and olives is hitting the spot


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 13, 2011)

weighed in at 185lbs


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 14, 2011)

8am - 3 caps AM, 2 caps MCC

12:00pm - sammich with ham

1:00pm - 3 caps AM

3:00pm - shake

5:20pm - bowl of chili, crackers, 5 rice cakes


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 17, 2011)

with my new work schedule doing this so detailed is impossible. I will be giving daily summaries. It's strange working out at 1am.

The erase idea worked. My appetite is up, my strength is going up, my weight is going up, and I feel great. AM thank you  

only downside so far is that I have to use my bottle of erase and the price is back to normal so replacing it for the natty stack will cost me double..

Workout - tri, delt, back
Seated rows - 145lbs 5x5
lat pulldown - 130lbs 5x5
Tricep pushdown(cable) - 100lbs 3x8
tricep pushdown(machine) - 130lbs 5x5
Shoulder press - 120lbs 5x5
reverse flyes - 115lbs 5x5
Standing Row - 115lbs 5x5
T bar Row - 45lb plate 3x8 not sure what the bar weighs at this angle. I just threw a plate on it.


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 17, 2011)

well I realized I forgot to log mondays lifts..

It was identical to last week except with all lifts jumping up bench went up 10lbs bicep straight bar curl went up 10lbs machine flyes up 20lbs


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 18, 2011)

feeling great.. did legs today 

Leg press - 400lbs 5x5 (I got a sick lower back pump.. was cool at first.. hurt after)
leg extensions - 205lbs 5x5
Ham curls - 170lbs 5x5
Ham curls 100lbs 3x11 (explosive sets)


----------



## ryansm (Jun 18, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> This is why real gear is better. At least you know what youre taking.



Same with AndroMass


----------



## ryansm (Jun 18, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> well I realized I forgot to log mondays lifts..
> 
> It was identical to last week except with all lifts jumping up bench went up 10lbs bicep straight bar curl went up 10lbs machine flyes up 20lbs



Good to hear, glad it's working out for you


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 18, 2011)

oh and I was up to 188 last night  lol


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 18, 2011)

I am noticing a large number of veins that weren't there before


----------



## ryansm (Jun 19, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> oh and I was up to 188 last night  lol



Up 8 pounds huh


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 25, 2011)

life has been super busy.. and not fun.. issues in my personal life have taken away focus from lifting.. I am still working on it.. I have been eating around 2500-4000cals per day so far. I have been getting bigger and leaner. Lots of new little veins that are popping out. Luck isn't on my side and I have had some issues with my gym membership as of last night and I need to get in during staffed hours to figure out wtf.. I have enjoyed my AM run so far and I am in week 3. Although something I've been wondering is what is the feeling of being "on" after week 3 I don't feel "on" the alpha male feeling faded after week 1, so that could have been placebo, I am growing more than usual, but I don't feel differently really.. am I missing something?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 27, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> life has been super busy.. and not fun.. issues in my personal life have taken away focus from lifting.. I am still working on it.. I have been eating around 2500-4000cals per day so far. I have been getting bigger and leaner. Lots of new little veins that are popping out. Luck isn't on my side and I have had some issues with my gym membership as of last night and I need to get in during staffed hours to figure out wtf.. I have enjoyed my AM run so far and I am in week 3. Although something I've been wondering is what is the feeling of being "on" after week 3 I don't feel "on" the alpha male feeling faded after week 1, so that could have been placebo, *I am growing more than usual, but I don't feel differently really.. am I missing something?*



This might just be general lethargy, from the 1-dhea->1-test... in the gym how is the alpha feeling and/or energy levels?

It could also just be life in general, or simply how you respond to the hormones.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 28, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> life has been super busy.. and not fun.. issues in my personal life have taken away focus from lifting.. I am still working on it.. I have been eating around 2500-4000cals per day so far. I have been getting bigger and leaner. Lots of new little veins that are popping out. Luck isn't on my side and I have had some issues with my gym membership as of last night and I need to get in during staffed hours to figure out wtf.. I have enjoyed my AM run so far and I am in week 3. Although something I've been wondering is what is the feeling of being "on" after week 3 I don't feel "on" the alpha male feeling faded after week 1, so that could have been placebo, I am growing more than usual, but I don't feel differently really.. am I missing something?



Hope things pick-up for you bud


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 28, 2011)

in the gym its alright.. but it always had been..

so I have an issue... I left my bottle on the kitchen table.. the sun melted the pills together and I can't get them out of the bottle.... D:


----------



## carmineb (Jun 28, 2011)

i am having lethargy, alot of it but I also aint sleeping well at night, wake up at 2 am and restless most of night, then 2 afternoon, I am ready to fall over....    I got 2 1/2 weeks left of a 2 month 6 pill a day cycle of AM.

i will say this:  the shit is for real....  even on starting soe cutting now, my muscles are remaining firm and full....


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 28, 2011)

I am thinking I will start pct tomorrow.. and I guess an overall review


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jun 28, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> I am thinking I will start pct tomorrow.. and I guess an overall review



Because of the pills sticking together from the sun!?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...erformance-72hr-summer-sale-save-up-33-a.html


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't have the money to buy more.. and tbh this let me down a lot and I can't justify dropping another 150 for this right now.. perhaps I will run it again some day, but I would need to be better off financially. 

they aren't just sticking together.. they are fused into a ball..


----------



## carmineb (Jun 29, 2011)

if your pills stuck together, it is like fish oils pilsls, you always ahve to shake the bottle to get them to unstick , like gummy bears.

I would cut open the top of the bottle, it's plastic, remove the pills and even if you had to, moisten the surface and wipe each individually dry and let them rest on counter....  dont throw em out, just give it some moisture so the gummy stuff stops sticking to itself


----------



## ryansm (Jun 29, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> I am thinking I will start pct tomorrow.. and I guess an overall review



Seems the AM was working well for you, just had some unfortunate things going on. There must be some way to salvage the pills...


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 29, 2011)

some of the pills lost their contents as well as fused.. it's more than just stuck together.. I have a bouncy ball made from AM liquid gels..


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 29, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Seems the AM was working well for you, just had some unfortunate things going on. There must be some way to salvage the pills...



i'm really not sure... it was an 8lb increase. but it could've been more water.. I do look better and bigger... but it wasn't as drastic as what I was expecting from some of the questions I asked customer service.. I didn't blow up real nice.. and my appetite and libido died.. I had to use up half a bottle of erase that was going to be for something else.. even though I was told I didn't need an AI.. I understand that people react differently and I feel I didn't really respond to it very well.. other people are seeing great results and are loving it so I don't think it is a bunk product.. I'm not going to demand my money back or anything like that.. I was just disappointed.. and perhaps a longer cycle may treat me better or something.. I'll see when my financial situation can afford to get more.. perhaps AH would treat me better, but like I said.. not for a while..


----------



## ryansm (Jun 30, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> i'm really not sure... it was an 8lb increase. but it could've been more water.. I do look better and bigger... but it wasn't as drastic as what I was expecting from some of the questions I asked customer service.. I didn't blow up real nice.. and my appetite and libido died.. I had to use up half a bottle of erase that was going to be for something else.. even though I was told I didn't need an AI.. I understand that people react differently and I feel I didn't really respond to it very well.. other people are seeing great results and are loving it so I don't think it is a bunk product.. I'm not going to demand my money back or anything like that.. I was just disappointed.. and perhaps a longer cycle may treat me better or something.. I'll see when my financial situation can afford to get more.. perhaps AH would treat me better, but like I said.. not for a while..



Well the addition of the 1-DHEA is what killed your libido, but when running hormones this is part of the game. Adding AH would be ideal for you imo since it will help with libido and water weight. If you want to give this a go in the future let me know and I'll give you discount. Want to help you out as much as I can bud.


----------



## jtterrible (Jun 30, 2011)

on the upside I got a $50 bouncy ball  

also have you guys considered capping the endoamp and toco 8?.. would make taking it much easier.. 

I don't plan on becoming one of those guys that stalks all threads about this product and attacks it like some of the people before this was released.. actually I feel it was a solid product, but I turned out to be a non-responder and those are with every product. 

side note would erase and sustain alpha be enough for pct being as I only ran 3 weeks?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 4, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> on the upside I got a $50 bouncy ball
> 
> also have you guys considered capping the endoamp and toco 8?.. would make taking it much easier..
> 
> ...



They may be enough.  Bloodwork will really let you know.


----------



## jo101 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sounds like you needed to get a few things in order before you started using AM. Diet, dedication levels and attention to detail all go a long way in making the most out of a cycle. 

Respect for giving it a try though!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 8, 2011)

jo101 said:


> Sounds like you needed to get a few things in order before you started using AM. Diet, dedication levels and attention to detail all go a long way in making the most out of a cycle.
> 
> Respect for giving it a try though!



Hopefully next log from jt we'll see some magic


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 29, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> on the upside I got a $50 bouncy ball
> 
> also have you guys considered capping the endoamp and toco 8?.. would make taking it much easier..
> 
> ...



How's PCT going?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 3, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> How's PCT going?



x222


----------



## dravenraven (Aug 5, 2011)

jo101 said:


> Sounds like you needed to get a few things in order before you started using AM. Diet, dedication levels and attention to detail all go a long way in making the most out of a cycle.
> 
> Respect for giving it a try though!



This isn't true really at all. I have asked people running AAS and you don't have to have the best diets and they still get all the effects of the steroids - pumps/fullness, aggressiveness, strength, weight. You don't need a perfect diet at all, I've heard it time and time again from AAS users. I would like to try andromass for an alternative to aas. I've only used legal oral otc's and was pretty freaking satisfied and mind blowned except for the fact you can only run them for so long till you have to drop it and do pct after only 4-5 weeks.


----------



## R1balla (Aug 7, 2011)

nice log


----------



## ryansm (Aug 8, 2011)

dravenraven said:


> This isn't true really at all. I have asked people running AAS and you don't have to have the best diets and they still get all the effects of the steroids - pumps/fullness, aggressiveness, strength, weight. You don't need a perfect diet at all, I've heard it time and time again from AAS users. I would like to try andromass for an alternative to aas. I've only used legal oral otc's and was pretty freaking satisfied and mind blowned except for the fact you can only run them for so long till you have to drop it and do pct after only 4-5 weeks.



Then you are talking to the wrong guys, diet is always important.


----------



## independent (Aug 8, 2011)

dravenraven said:


> This isn't true really at all. I have asked people running AAS and you don't have to have the best diets and they still get all the effects of the steroids - pumps/fullness, aggressiveness, strength, weight. You don't need a perfect diet at all, I've heard it time and time again from AAS users. I would like to try andromass for an alternative to aas. I've only used legal oral otc's and was pretty freaking satisfied and mind blowned except for the fact you can only run them for so long till you have to drop it and do pct after only 4-5 weeks.



I agree to disagree from a first hand standpoint. I got amazing gains when I cycled with a shitty diet, "but" I could never break a certain body weight even with higher dosages. I was to stupid to listen to the experienced guys when they told me to eat more. If youre are going through all the trouble to cycle and cant fix your diet its pointless, you will just end up where you started.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 8, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I agree to disagree from a first hand standpoint. I got amazing gains when I cycled with a shitty diet, "but" I could never break a certain body weight even with higher dosages. I was to stupid to listen to the experienced guys when they told me to eat more. If youre are going through all the trouble to cycle and cant fix your diet its pointless, you will just end up where you started.


 Word. Eating well is so key to making the changes we're looking for. On cycle or not.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 15, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I agree to disagree from a first hand standpoint. I got amazing gains when I cycled with a shitty diet, "but" I could never break a certain body weight even with higher dosages. I was to stupid to listen to the experienced guys when they told me to eat more. If youre are going through all the trouble to cycle and cant fix your diet its pointless, you will just end up where you started.



Very true.  You need to blast past set points so when you come off, you don't drop back down to where you were previously.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 15, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Very true. You need to blast past set points so when you come off, you don't drop back down to where you were previously.


 Thats is a really good point. Reset your base but you've got to hold onto the new weight for a certain amount of time. Same thing goes for losing weigth and keeping it off.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Thats is a really good point. Reset your base but you've got to hold onto the new weight for a certain amount of time. Same thing goes for losing weigth and keeping it off.



Agreed, people blowing up in 3 weeks on SD won't hold as much as someone putting on half the weight in 4-8, atleast imo.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 17, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Agreed, people blowing up in 3 weeks on SD won't hold as much as someone putting on half the weight in 4-8, atleast imo.


 I want to see how the first Andromass users are holding onto their gains 5 or 6 months from now. So far users are saying their not shedding the gains much, good sign so far.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 19, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I want to see how the first Andromass users are holding onto their gains 5 or 6 months from now. So far users are saying their not shedding the gains much, good sign so far.



Yep.  PCT is usually where the product shows its true colors... if you don't lose then, when hormones are at their lowest/the body is at its worst, then odds are if you don't screw up later, the gains will stay.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 20, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I want to see how the first Andromass users are holding onto their gains 5 or 6 months from now. So far users are saying their not shedding the gains much, good sign so far.



Gains and the BF lost as AM has shown to help in that area as well


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 24, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Gains and the BF lost as AM has shown to help in that area as well



True, losing fat on cycle and gaining is always a good sign.  As opposed to gaining BF% where you can be in a worse hormonal spot naturally than when the cycle began, you'll actually be more inclined to be a better hormonal profile!  Sounds like a sweet deal to me.  Diet has to be on point though.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Aug 29, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Gains and the BF lost as AM has shown to help in that area as well



Yah the 1-DHEA is great for that


----------



## Strygwyr (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been looking at the log and all I can say is I hope u know what your doing with this chicken tenders pizza cheese burger cookies pizza diet and sun chips? If your having success with this diet u probably have some great genetics, just hope you don't confuse being yoked from being fat. It's just sad to see a lot of guys in the gym I go to don't know the difference. And have u been calculating sodium intake and carb? If I missed it can u throw in the link to the pics? Remmember quality over quantity there's no point of gaining weight if your gona look like  michelin man


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 19, 2011)

Strygwyr said:


> I've been looking at the log and all I can say is I hope u know what your doing with this chicken tenders pizza cheese burger cookies pizza diet and sun chips? If your having success with this diet u probably have some great genetics, just hope you don't confuse being yoked from being fat. It's just sad to see a lot of guys in the gym I go to don't know the difference. And have u been calculating sodium intake and carb? If I missed it can u throw in the link to the pics? Remmember quality over quantity there's no point of gaining weight if your gona look like  michelin man



UPDATED: Before and After pics of AndroSeries users! - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums

There is a link to before/afters that we collected.  There are probably others out there.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 26, 2011)

Strygwyr said:


> I've been looking at the log and all I can say is I hope u know what your doing with this chicken tenders pizza cheese burger cookies pizza diet and sun chips? If your having success with this diet u probably have some great genetics, just hope you don't confuse being yoked from being fat. It's just sad to see a lot of guys in the gym I go to don't know the difference. And have u been calculating sodium intake and carb? If I missed it can u throw in the link to the pics? Remmember quality over quantity there's no point of gaining weight if your gona look like  michelin man



Did you decide anything man?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

JT any plans for V3?


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 2, 2011)

Really liking the AM the more I read and see about it.  Great log too!  Need to start saving up now...


----------



## ryansm (Nov 3, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Really liking the AM the more I read and see about it.  Great log too!  Need to start saving up now...



We will be having insider deals, and I'm sure reps will have some deals as well bud


----------



## banker23 (Nov 3, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> I am running a log on the AM forums already and was asked to post here as well. I am not a regular here yet, but once I get a feel for the boards I probably will become one. I will be running AM solo, it is my first ph, for 4 weeks. My PCT is going to be the TRS stack.
> 
> I am 25, 180lbs, and around 13-15%bf according to calipers.
> 
> ...



Good luck on the log bro, haven't been on the pp boards a whole lot lately are you using the same handle over there? My name is aking23 on the pp board. I loved the AM/AH stack and it's kind of what got me started on these types of products.

Good luck looking forward to your log.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I agree to disagree from a first hand standpoint. I got amazing gains when I cycled with a shitty diet, "but" I could never break a certain body weight even with higher dosages. I was to stupid to listen to the experienced guys when they told me to eat more. If youre are going through all the trouble to cycle and cant fix your diet its pointless, you will just end up where you started.



Some junk food can be good as long as you save junk binges for high protein junk like burgers or ribs instead of high carb and sugar like cake.

take the top half of the bun off a MCD's double cheeseburger and you have a 25g protein supplement snack with a little carb for energy, all for a $1.29. If you feel like junk food (or don't want to cook) that's a better choice than a handful of oreos.


----------

